# icsi and a healthy sperm



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

hi peter, 
just a quickie. if you are having icsi how do you know that one healthy sperm is being injected into the egg. is it possible they could they inject deformed one or whatever . how can they tell it is 100%. i understand that if they do IVF then the swimmers are left to fight it out and only the healthy one is accepted by the egg but when one is injected directly then obviously this doesnt happen??


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bessie said:


> hi peter,
> just a quickie. if you are having icsi how do you know that one healthy sperm is being injected into the egg. is it possible they could they inject deformed one or whatever . how can they tell it is 100%.
> 
> During ICSI we try to pick up a 'good-looking motile' sperm but that is a far as it goes. We have no way of telling whether or not it is a good sperm before injection. This is one of my prime objections to ICSI.
> ...


----------

